# My new monster clam



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm really excited about this one, this guy goes home but we still negotiating price...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Absolutely Beautiful!

Do you have any pics of your current tank set up? I would love to see some!

Jeffrey


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.searchamsterdam.com/video/

same two vids, but download 50mb if you can, quality is much better....

there is also plenty of pics of my aquariums in my gallery

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...=500&ppuser=504


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

SWEET LORD! Very nice!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Thats awesome! I want a clam. May I ask around how much $ are you negotiating?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I'd like to bring it down to 300 EU.. (+/- 400$)
The thing is, if you would like to get such a clam from shop it wont be so cheap, but from someone's tank is other story. Old school reefers in Europe use these huge clams primarily for water purification purposes, that means as filters, in sump.. More and more folks are stepping over to ZEOvit and other filtration methods and there goes our chance to score some of these beauties.

like this huge maxy.. we bought whole setup in Germany and brought it back to Holland. In shadow under clam you can spot fully grown flame scallop, to give you idea about the size..



















But as I told, lot of people keep them in sumps under poor lighting and thats why those sump-clams lack nice colors on their mantles, my guess is zooaxanthellae get messed up but thy still live due to waste filtration (or something..) Bottom line is to have a car and to spy with a watchful eye online forums and as soon nice colored one shows up to be a highest bidder..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice clams, what kind is the one in the first pic, a deresa?? anyways, youve got a nice looking collection.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

thx. It's squamosa, I have derasas too.. Big one, mine specimen hehe, and small for sale


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

very nice congrats on the pick up .


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice clams we eat those were I am from..... lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a huge clam.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Whats the size of the biggest clam?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

They say that Tridacna gigas can reach over 1,5 meter.. but thats more or less SCI FI cause that clam would be at least 200 years old.. In reality you can spot 1 meter ones..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Not the biggest ever. =D the biggest in your tank?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

squamosa 35 cm/15 kg


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

JESUS














i thought clams only got like 5 inches, ehh.....only a few feet off


----------

